# APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring!



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

*Congratulations to VW Motorsport, just celebrating a big victory at the famous Ring in Germany: * 
The VW Scirocco GT24 won the ADAC 24h Race in his class! The car is equipped with an Audi S3 based 2L T-FSI engine, tuned to 325 hp! Best thing about that: All 3 Scirocco's participating using an _APR high pressure fuel pump and a set of APR´s High Flow injectors_ to reach this high output (Stock k04 setup, no other internal mods, stock DSG). All Parts delivered by APR´s German Distributor >> MFT.
Before the big show at the ring this weekend, the APR high pressure fuel pump was tested intensive by VWM with not a single issue on the engine Dyno reams of hours. There is no better way to prove the quality and endurance of APR's products than to be proved by VWM and winning the 24h! The Scirocco (and drivers of course) had shown best performance, maximum output and a high overall ranking (11/17/30) behind the big Porsches. Congratulations! 
More Infos here: http://www.volkswagen-motorspo...=2010 
http://adac.24h-rennen.de/en/live.html
You need a prove of this?! Just check the following pics:








VW Motorsport Truck at the ring








VW Motorsport Scirocco before the Race








VW Motorsport Scirocco engine (stock S3 block / k04)








VW Motorsport Scirocco engine bay








The Engine equipped with real goood stuff!








We found this on another website, showing the engine test.

_Modified by APR Germany at 7:59 PM 5-25-2008_


_Modified by APR Germany at 8:40 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

VERY COOL! Go VWM and APR!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Damn so thats how keith knew what's up:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3852036

I've now seen that intake setup on the Scirrocco and the SEAT Leon. Do you have any information on it? Also, with tuning, was it preformed directly by the bosche engineers who designed the MED9? Lastly were any modifications made to the DSG transmission in any way?


_Modified by Arin at 2:15 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

anyone know how high they rev this car?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

From the article it says they run a max of 250 ft-lbs so to get the power levels they quoted they need to at least rev it to about 6725. I wonder if they take the DSG higher. I have a bunch of technical questions I'd like to ask about the whole setup. Definitely good to have motorsport information available to the community! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to APR


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

That intake does not suck!








Congrats to APR.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

great pics
Just finished up on our gallery from the race
http://www.media.oneighturbo.c...gring


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Good job Ralf!
Alex
(APR Australia)


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lams)*

What other cars were in the 2 liter turbo class?


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

i'm assuming 320 crank hp since usually they don't post whp
it looks like a stock k04 setup with apr pump, intake and def tuned software (apr?) so 320 crank is nothing to go crazy about
the only thing that bothers me is that i don't see the DV recirculation so its probably a different setup







any idea on how it could be routed?
anyway, good job APR!!! that's some marketing for your pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit: oh, and does that mean that vw will honor cam repairs with the apr pump?










_Modified by Spax MC at 9:08 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Spax MC)*

wow very nice.. i was on radiolemans.com the whole night watching the race and listening to the comentators... they were getting flooded with emails if this car was coming to the us.. there were about 15 different classes, even a diesle class. There was a old skewl mini copper that was done up very nicly and wish i could find pics.. if anyone has some good links to this let me know..i would loveeeeeeeeeeee to do that 24 hours on the rig FTW! The guys the won the gt3 class (btw the yellow hids rock in those cars) this was there 3rd time in a row winning the 24 hours at the ring.


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

Great for VW. The original article on autoblog with regards to the scirocco race car talks specifically about how the DSG transmission was modified to meet the demands of the race car. I believe the clutches were upgraded, ligthweight flywheel added and the revs modified.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (jamdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamdub* »_about how the DSG transmission was modified to meet the demands of the race car. I believe the clutches were upgraded, ligthweight flywheel added and the revs modified. 

here is the "official" specs. doesnt go into detail but does list these modifications
http://www.oneighturbo.com/200...specs/


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring! (APR Germany)*

wow, pretty pictures


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring! (Kid Hobo)*

real nice! http://www.media.oneighturbo.c...gring


----------



## eddiec312 (Sep 21, 2006)

What intake is the car using in those pics?


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

Intake looks like it's using a BMC CDASP-14 with something similar to a carbonio feeding it. But those two pieces looked like they were machined/built as one. You can see the CDASP-14 at bmcfilters.com for reference.


_Modified by HDClown at 7:50 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (HDClown)*

Intake looks sweet , I wonder if that intake gives lower MAF readings as well ?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (HDClown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HDClown* »_Intake looks like it's using a BMC CDASP-14 with something similar to a carbonio feeding it. But those two pieces looked like they were machined/built as one. You can see the CDASP-14 at bmcfilters.com for reference.


Looks like someone could slap a carbonio onto the front of that thing and custom make the rear tubing. 
I've also seen a slightly different design on the uk sport seat leons race cars. 
Some specs are in these documents:
http://www.arinahnell.com/other/vw/tech/


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring! (Kid Hobo)*

yeah there were some great photos... 1st and 2nd way to VW.

my fave photos.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone else see a Japanese design influence on the Scirocco?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Anyone else see a Japanese design influence on the Scirocco?


I been said that.


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

I e-mailed BMC and they confirmed that the cylinder section is a BMC CDA, but the "carbonio like" section and piping is not made by them. I'm asking them to confirm if the CDA is a custom design or a standard model. And if standard, what model.
Not sure if the BMC would even fit in that orientation in the MkV GTI/Jetta due to difference engine compartment layout to the right side of the motor.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Good point on the layout... may get blocked by the battery box.








May be a bit jammed but it may hook up with the carbonio intake.


_Modified by Arin at 9:11 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_May be a bit jammed but it may hook up with the carbonio intake.


You could always switch you battery:








But, then again, what's this thing? Looks like a reservoir or catch can?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
You could always switch you battery:








But, then again, what's this thing? Looks like a reservoir or catch can?









Reservoir or catch can?....... That looks like a DSG or automatic oil cooler to me.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (X K R O M X)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








That would make sense, since that's where the DSG is.
Maybe a repost?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-79wRBZAkw


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Damn so thats how keith knew what's up:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3852036

I've now seen that intake setup on the Scirrocco and the SEAT Leon. Do you have any information on it? Also, with tuning, was it preformed directly by the bosche engineers who designed the MED9? Lastly were any modifications made to the DSG transmission in any way?

_Modified by Arin at 2:15 PM 5-25-2008_

Yeah, I was biting my tongue hard that day.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, I was biting my tongue hard that day.

Get off the phone and get us more info on the car!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Anyone else see a Japanese design influence on the Scirocco?


Anybody else see a DTM design influence stolen by the Japanese and popularized by JDM sport compacts?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet Keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

Heard back from BMC. The CDA used on the Scirocco is a CDA85-150. The only differecen in that model and the CDA-14 which is sold for the 2.0T is that the engine side air outlet on the CDA-14 is 70mm instead of 85mm in the CDA85-150. So just a matter of what piping you mate it too.
150mm is overal diamater of the CDA and it's 200mm long. If that diameter could fit, I bet you could pretty easily piece together a carbonio and some pipe from a evo/neuspeed/vf kit and make the same setup.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds expensive!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Sounds expensive!

<------Looking for appropriate cliche about price vs. quality.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
<------Looking for appropriate cliche about price vs. quality.....

'You get what you pay for'


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Indeed. I thought I read that the CDA is in the $600 range for the 2.0T kit, which is the CDA + 1 silicone connector and 2 clamps. Then you'd have to find pieces of another intake. There is someone seling the MAF housing and the turbo inlet piece from a EvoMS intake right now on the classifieds for cheap, so you would just need the next piece beyond that and a used Carbonio. Probably cost you $800+ at the end of the day, but it would certainly be unique. Might as well just spend $600 and get a dbilas though.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
<------Looking for appropriate cliche about price vs. quality.....

I'm talking about the cost to construct one of those on my own using the carbonio scoop and custom tubes, maf, recirculation bung as well as the bazooka filter house. ;-) But if APR makes one for $5800 SIGN ME UP!!!


_Modified by Arin at 10:08 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Nice, what better PR than papa VW using your parts to race?


----------



## Mk5FIXX dotcom (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HDClown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HDClown* »_Indeed. I thought I read that the CDA is in the $600 range for the 2.0T kit, which is the CDA + 1 silicone connector and 2 clamps. Then you'd have to find pieces of another intake. There is someone seling the MAF housing and the turbo inlet piece from a EvoMS intake right now on the classifieds for cheap, so you would just need the next piece beyond that and a used Carbonio. Probably cost you $800+ at the end of the day, but it would certainly be unique. Might as well just spend $600 and get a dbilas though.

In addition it looks like you would have to relocate the battery for the filter to fit properly.


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk5FIXX dotcom)*

Yea, that's the biggest thing to determine. Not worth it if you had to. But knowing the CDA is 150mm diamer at 200mm in length, you could easily figure it out with a tape measure.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (HDClown)*

I'll measure it this weekend.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (HDClown)*

Anyone know if the filter in this BMC setup is oiled or dry?


----------



## HDClown (Oct 24, 2001)

Looks like the CDA costs $373.68 for the CDASP-14 model for 2.0T. 
The CDA85-150 used in the Scirocco is $307.76. It doesn't include the silicone connector/clamps.
That's direct from BMC pricing, Go to http://www.bmcairfilters.com and click Online Store.
It's an oiled, washable filter. They sell a complete kit on their online store, cleaner and oil for $19.29.
The filter element in 150mm diameter CDA's is $149.77 direct. Looks like this:
http://www.bmcairfilters.com/c...3.jpg


----------



## MFT-Motorsport (May 14, 2007)

*Re: APR Pump*

Thanks for your comments, we hope to see the Rocco again on some race events this summer, to continue the proof of the APR Fuel Pump!


----------



## xthebigonex (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring! (APR Germany)*

i want that intake


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: APR´S HP Fuel Pump wins at the ring! (APR Germany)*

Great, Ralf you are the best!


----------

